# Berufskolleg für Grafik und Design



## anirammagdich (6. Dezember 2004)

hallöchen ihr alle ...

 ich habe mal eine Frage:
 zur Zeit besuche ich die 11. Klasse eines Gymnasiums, komme dort aber nicht so klar und möchte deswegen auf ein Berufskolleg für Grafik und Design ... halt eine SChule die Gestaltung etc. anbietet ... hab auch etwas von einer Schule zum gestaltungstechnischen Assistenten oder so gehört ... 
 Suche schon wie verrückt bei google nach IRGENDEINER Information aber FEHLANZEIGE! ich finde nix!
 Kann mir einer sagen, wo man etwas über solche Schulen findet Möglichst in NRW ... Regierungsbezirk Arnsberg! 
 Und ausserdem, dort komme ich doch drauf, wenn ich eine Versetung in die 11. Klasse habe ... 
 was gibt es da generell für Angebote ....
 ERzählt mir einfach alles, was damit zusammenhängt .. brauche alle möglichen Infos ...   denn im Internet weiß man gar nich womit amn anfangen sol und wo überhaupt eine bestimmte seite ist (trotz google!)

 Naja, danke im Vorraus, und meldet euch FIX!


----------



## Ina04 (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
also ich war in Dortmund auf dem Berufskolleg für Gestaltung und habe dort mein Fachabi für Gestaltung gemacht. Jetzt studiere ich Grafik-Design. Dort konnte man auch die schulische Ausbildung zum gestalt.tech. Assistenten machen, oder so ähnlich. Musst einfach mal zum Arbeitsamt oder in deiner Schule fragen oder direkt dort anrufen.

Habe mal gegoogelt: http://www.berufskolleg-tgs-arnsberg.de/


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Dezember 2004)

Also der gestaltungstechnischen Assistenten ist soweit ich weiß kein Beruf der von der IHK oder der Handwerkskammer anerkannt ist und somit eigentlich nach einem Abschluß auch keinen Beruf in der Hand hast.
Mein Fachabi habe ich nach einer Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter gemacht hätte es aber lieber in Gestaltung gemacht, hab aber zu spät davon gehört und hab mich dann ein Jahr mit Mathe, Physik und der gleichen rum geärgert, durchgebissen und studiere nun KD in Darmstadt.
Also als Ausbildung ist der Mediengestalter eigentlich das einzigste was auch richtig anerkannt ist, der gestaltungstechnischen Assistenten liegt irgendwie zwischen Ausbildung und Studieren.

Viele Grüße und wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg


----------



## anirammagdich (7. Dezember 2004)

Ok ... 
 @ ina04: habe auch ma gegoogelt, wegen dem berufskolleg für gestaltung in Dortmund .. weil ich direkt bei Dortmund wohne und mir das sehr gelegen käme ... finde aber nichts mit berufskolleg, kannst du mir da etwas zu sagen ... Homepage, doer so wie läuft das ab schreib einfach .. fänd ich nett! 
 aber ich findee nur etwas über eine FAchoberschule für gestaltung ... in Dortmund! 
 Kann mir darüber vielleicht jmd etwas mitteilen, fänd ich echt cool! - also über die fachoberschule für gestaltung!
 Da muss man soweit ichs verstadnen 1 Jahr ein Praktikum machen und inner 12 hat man dann montags-freitags unterricht und dann abschlussprüfung!
 is zufällig jmd hier, der mir dazu etwas erzählen kann! 

 Joa, schreibt einfach, bin wissbegierig, möchte gerne alle möglichen infos haben ;-) 

 tööös  und danke!


----------



## GRUBER (7. Dezember 2004)

Tach Leud,

also wenn wir schon mal beim Thema sind hätte ich auch da mal ein paar Fragen:

Also ich bin nun mal auf der Realschule 10. Klasse. Ich hab vor ABI auf dem Informations Technischen Gymnasium zu machen. Hab auch schon ein Bist-du-gut-genug-für-das-Gymnasium-Test gemacht und ich hatte in allen Kategorien Überdurchschnittliche Werte (hab auch in allen Hauptfächern 2er und 1er).

Also, wenn ich mein ABI habe würde ich gerne studieren. 

Nun zu meiner Frage: Welche "Fächer" gibt es zu studieren in 3d-Art (maya,c4d,3ds) oder Grafik-Design (PS usw.). Vielleicht wenn ihr so nett währet auch noch ne Internet-Site dazu.


MfG


GRUBER 


p.s. ja ich weiss es ist noch Zeit bis dahin aber dies gefällt mir eben. Mein Ausweichplan : Informatiker


----------



## Ina04 (9. Dezember 2004)

@Gruber: Du kannst Informatik und Grafik-Design studieren, aber Grafik-Design an einer FH.

Also ich war auf dem Fritz-Henßler-Berufskolleg in Dortmund und das ist die Fachoberschule für Gestaltung. Berufskolleg, weil da mehrere Sachen möglich sind, also nicht nur Fachoberschule sondern auch Berufsschule.
So, da mußt du dich zum Schulbeginn anmelden und eine Mappe abgeben. Dafür ist es aber, anders wie bei der Mappe für`s Studium, nicht nötig super tolle Arbeiten zu zeigen. Ich habe Zeichnungen und Fotos abgegeben. Naja, die sehen ja ob du das handwerkliche Talent hast.
Tja, und du mußt halt einen jahres Praktikumsplatz haben um da anzufangen. Natürlich in einer gestalterischen Firma: Werbeagentur, Druckerei ...
http://www.fhbk.de/
Grüße, Carina


----------

